# Post A Pic Of Your Vauxhall



## aarondenney

I'll start I suppose after having half the Vauxhall Range.

My first Motor, 1999 Corsa B 1.2 16v Sxi



















Second Car 2002 Astra Mk 4 1.8 16v SRi 5 door



















First Company motor 2007 Vectra 1.9 CDTi Exclusiv



















and Current Company Motor 2008 Zafira 1.9 CDTi Exclusiv



















Please Show us your Vauxhalls, secretly I love them still :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

here we go..... i miss mine so much,


----------



## Dave KG

Miss my AstraG as well - such a great car, I had the 1.8 SRi and it was nippy and fun to drive, yet cheap to run and insure. Very reliable as well, never stranded my in 80k miles before I sold it on


----------



## aarondenney

Autobrite Detailer said:


> here we go..... i miss mine so much,


what was yours mate the 2.2?

Even still what a cracking car the astra G was (the sports models anyway) apart from fuel consumption... :roll eyes:

Thanks for sharing


----------



## [email protected]

I had 2 corsa now i have a Astra G 2000 plate in flame red 1.6 automatic for the wife


----------



## aarondenney

DJ1989 said:


> I had 2 corsa now i have a Astra G 2000 plate in flame red 1.6 automatic for the wife


got any piccies mate :buffer:


----------



## [email protected]

aarondenney said:


> got any piccies mate :buffer:


yeah here they are

1. Corsa 1.2 vagus hated the colour learned in this a kill the clutch lol









2. Corsa 1.0 Club i loved this car and miss it so much.









3. Astra 1.6 when i got it was pink and i mean pink and growing moss but i cleaned it up to have it is today


----------



## aarondenney

Some tidy vaux's there mate, the club looked very tidy indeed!


----------



## Leopold

I've too owned a few Vauxhall's..

*MK1 Astra 1.2 S*










*MK1 Senator 3.0 CD*










*MK3 Astra 2.0i 16v Ecotec CDX*










*Calibra 2.0 16v*


----------



## matt1206

My first Vauxhall, MK4 Astra 1.6 SXI

Astra Photo Shoot by Matt Worthington, on Flickr

got rid of that for a Vectra C SRI 1.9 CDTI

DSC_0104 by Matt Worthington, on Flickr

and then got rid of that 2 years ago for my current Astra VXR

Wheel Refurb by Matt Worthington, on Flickr


----------



## RobW

Current










Mrs W's










Previous




























Sold the black 2.2 for the Silver coupe Turbo - wish I hadn't. 

Had the Corsa for about 10 months - bought as an ex demo with 273 miles on it then sold it to the then girl-friend, now current wife.

Yes, I love my Vauxhalls. Also have had a Mk3 Cav SRi (pre-face), Cav GSi (which was the 20XE engine, not the C20XE!), Nova TD and a Mk2 Astra CDi.


----------



## aarondenney

Keep em coming gents, some lovely cars there, 

Hmm wonder if anyone actually bought the antara or the monteray??

We shall see lol


----------



## bobssignum

A couple of pics of some of the old ones, plus a couple of the siggy taken recently


----------



## [email protected]

The club was nice i miss her i wish i never sold it now but i might be getting one again soon


----------



## CJ1985

My first car was a corsa club 1.2 easytronic this is just before i sold it had for nearly 6 years,

























when back on motability and got a Kia Cee'd Sr 1.6 auto for 3 years,
then got my current car a Meriva B Exclusiv 1.7 CDTi Auto 2 months ago, really nice car its had AG SRP on since these pic's need to get some new ones


----------



## P4ULT

this was a cracking motor also had a l reg 1.4 astra and a p reg vectra sri


----------



## nick.s

Only owned two Vauxhalls myself, a 2002 Omega 2.2 CD Auto in Petrol Blue:










And my current 2006 Vectra CDTi SRi Nav XP in Star Silver 3:









I miss my snowflakes


----------



## Pookini




----------



## m411mtf

I prefer the older Vauxhalls to be honest. Here's my Pineapple Sport 1.8.


----------



## Lee gsi

Had quite a few lol.

This was my last one:



















And what I have now:


----------



## Turkleton

First and only car so far


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## wojtek_pl

Opel Vectra 2,2 petrol 2001, 130kkm on the clock


----------



## aarondenney

CJ1985 said:


> My first car was a corsa club 1.2 easytronic this is just before i sold it had for nearly 6 years,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when back on motability and got a Kia Cee'd Sr 1.6 auto for 3 years,
> then got my current car a Meriva B Exclusiv 1.7 CDTi Auto 2 months ago, really nice car its had AG SRP on since these pic's need to get some new ones


How did u find the easy tronic transmission? my aunt had a 1.2 sxi easytronic and she hated it!

Meriva is stunning, really liking these and the turbo one absolutely flies! Nice one


----------



## bobssignum

Looking good lee


----------



## aarondenney

m411mtf said:


> I prefer the older Vauxhalls to be honest. Here's my Pineapple Sport 1.8.


Haha love that colour! Only yellow i like on a car as it goes, like a pastel colour isnt it? Or have the ones ive seen faded lol


----------



## johnsastra16v

my red GSi, currently in the garage getting a newly painted bay and lots of chrome




























and my mag featured astra coupe in all its glory


----------



## kstoilas

Do Opels count?


----------



## aarondenney

kstoilas said:


> Do Opels count?


Lovely!! Superb pics too, well done


----------



## nick.s

I actually think the Insignia Tourer is a better looking shape than the hatch/saloon. Not often I'd say that either!


----------



## kstoilas

Thanx guys, I added some more pics on my first post


----------



## sczscoob

It's been on here before a few years back, my old mans 1956 Vauxhall Wyvern.


----------



## RobW

Few more of mine.


----------



## Matt.

My first car - 1.6 SXI

Excuse the silly daft wipers.





































My 3rd car by the age of 18  1.8 SRi









































































Wish i hadn't sold either.


----------



## Newflesh_2000

Hi all. A few pics of my past and present Vauxhalls.

Started off with a 1994 Vauxhal Cavalier 1.8i LS Hatchback in Flame Red:


----------



## Newflesh_2000

I then moved onto a 1995 Vauxhall Cavalier 2.0 16v CDX Hatchback (X20XEV) in Magic Gray:


----------



## Newflesh_2000

And my current love. A Vectra C GSi 3.2V6 in Star Silver:


----------



## DMcC

Few pictures of my Nova's. Still have the red SR.

1987 Nova Merit dealer special edition - genuine 28k


































1991 Nova SR - 1 owner from new genuine 46k.

































1989 Nova SR - Genuine 33k


----------



## happypostie

here are a couple off mine a 1.9 cdti in misty morning colour


----------



## CJ1985

aarondenney said:


> How did u find the easy tronic transmission? my aunt had a 1.2 sxi easytronic and she hated it!
> 
> Meriva is stunning, really liking these and the turbo one absolutely flies! Nice one


Hi mate i loved it always drove it round in manual left foot braking too was fun with it being lowered 40mm. grown up abit now tho with a 3 and half yr old boy and a little girl due in 5 weeks.. thats why i got the meriva over a new astra.


----------



## aarondenney

CJ1985 said:


> Hi mate i loved it always drove it round in manual left foot braking too was fun with it being lowered 40mm. grown up abit now tho with a 3 and half yr old boy and a little girl due in 5 weeks.. thats why i got the meriva over a new astra.


know the feeling of growing up, i lust after comfortable and practical cars now and im only 25, none of them boom boom stereos and exhausts LOL

left foot braking , i bet it was fun :devil:


----------



## pee

some of my old corsa-c from a few years back.


----------



## Grizzle

DMcC said:


> 1991 Nova SR - 1 owner from new genuine 46k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1989 Nova SR - Genuine 33k


I'm in love with them both :argie: oh my days!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Here's mine, Corsa D 1.2 SXI


----------



## conrad222

my sri xp with sight and light pack 1.8vvt


----------



## scotty84

My 2.2direct vec c......


----------



## BladesLad

matt1206 said:


> My first Vauxhall, MK4 Astra 1.6 SXI
> 
> Astra Photo Shoot by Matt Worthington, on Flickr
> 
> got rid of that for a Vectra C SRI 1.9 CDTI
> 
> DSC_0104 by Matt Worthington, on Flickr
> 
> and then got rid of that 2 years ago for my current Astra VXR
> 
> Wheel Refurb by Matt Worthington, on Flickr


I live literally 10 seconds away from you mate!:thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave

Here's my entry


----------



## rushy

You guessed it, another Star Silver Vec C. 2.2 Petrol this one.


----------



## aarondenney

conrad222 said:


> my sri xp with sight and light pack 1.8vvt


Very nice, love the xp on the mk5 astra :thumb: cool pic too


----------



## aarondenney

888-Dave said:


> Here's my entry


very nice, don't suppose you had the mk 4 888 aswell? surprised no one on here has one either :driver:


----------



## balz

not exactly a vauxhall but an opel...


----------



## vxlnut24

here's mine, well only the one's i have pics of,

2.2 01 astra coupe had her for 3+ years








,

then i came across this un loved cav sri with a mere 52k on clock that i had to have,










then a opel vec 2.0 cdx/sri spec










in a Beemer now but i will return!


----------



## greener

Here's mine , Corsa D Design with VXR kit & Plus Pack


----------



## cangri

It`s not a Vauxhall but I gues it fits.


----------



## RobW

Actually, I hate threads like this. Gives me serious car envy 

I seem to be lusting after a mk3 Cav, Corsa C, Vectra B, Astra, Nova and so forth.


----------



## P4ULT

robw said:


> actually, i hate threads like this. Gives me serious car envy
> 
> i seem to be lusting after a mk3 cav, corsa c, vectra b, astra, nova and so forth.


go get one i looked into buying back my cav gsi but it seems to have gone to the scrapyard in the sky


----------



## RobW

P4ULT said:


> go get one i looked into buying back my cav gsi but it seems to have gone to the scrapyard in the sky


Got 2 cars already, a 3rd would cause a divorce!

My old Cav GSi is now buried in a field somewhere. The chap I sold it to crashed it and dug a big hole and buried it.


----------



## Dannbodge

My 04 Corsa.
Only done 29k miles


----------



## P4ULT

RobW said:


> Got 2 cars already, a 3rd would cause a divorce!
> 
> My old Cav GSi is now buried in a field somewhere. The chap I sold it to crashed it and dug a big hole and buried it.


well not so bad for me im currently looking for a sapphire cosworth with the blessing of my beloved.


----------



## dazzyb

heres my old coupe turbo that i still need to sell


----------



## bobssignum

nick.s said:


> I actually think the Insignia Tourer is a better looking shape than the hatch/saloon. Not often I'd say that either!


seconded


----------



## MattJ VXR

Here's my Astra VXR


----------



## Spankee

Here's mine near on and off 2 year build and still not finshed  well get a thread up soon of the restore


----------



## Ryan Hughes

heres my trusty corsa at Total Vauxhall Live last month


----------



## DMcC

Grizzle said:


> I'm in love with them both :argie: oh my days!!!! :thumb:


Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## ms-vxr57

A few of my old astra vxr swapped for rs


----------



## m411mtf

aarondenney said:


> Haha love that colour! Only yellow i like on a car as it goes, like a pastel colour isnt it? Or have the ones ive seen faded lol


It is a kind of pastel I suppose. The pineapple yellow does fade terribly though. When I first got it, every panel was a different shade. Took two sessions with the DA to get it looking anywhere near uniform!


----------



## aarondenney

m411mtf said:


> It is a kind of pastel I suppose. The pineapple yellow does fade terribly though. When I first got it, every panel was a different shade. Took two sessions with the DA to get it looking anywhere near uniform!


well its doing you proud now, looking very clean :thumb:


----------



## maverick2702

Here is my current Vauxhall, A 57 plate Vectra C SRI 150.


----------



## clokey

Current Astra SRi Turbo


----------



## Trucksy

the work mobile.....:detailer:


----------



## Lee gsi

Spankee said:


> Here's mine near on and off 2 year build and still not finshed  well get a thread up soon of the restore


wow!!


----------



## Derek Mc

OK
Just after a wash and three stage polish AG-SRP, CG's Glossworkz Glaze, AS Carnauba Gold


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

couple of mine


----------



## aiky007

​ My old astra's 
































the wife's old corsa's
































:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR

*Corsa VXR Arctic Edition*

Here's mine....


































:thumb:


----------



## Dingo2002

The Missus' current cheapo runabout a 96 Tigra 1.6



















And my daily driver a 2005 Veccy 1.8 SXI


----------



## matt1206

BladesLad said:


> I live literally 10 seconds away from you mate!:thumb:


You'll have to stop and say hello if you see me outside cleaning the car mate.

Also found some pics of my parents old Vauxhalls

Mom's 1.2 Corsa SXI








Then I tinted the back windows for her:

















She then got a bit jealous when I got my Astra, so she bought this:
Astra 1.8 SRI

















Then got rid of this for a 1.4 Astra H, which was ****e, and she only had that 6 weeks, and changed it for a 2.2 Signum. She only had the signum 4 weeks, and was getting 100 miles to a tank of petrol for some reason, so she got this:

1.7 CDTI Corsa SRI

















She then got rid of this because "it sounds too much like a diesel".....well thats because it is!

My Dad's first signum:
2.2 DTI Elegence

























He got boared of this, and decided to get a 1.7 CDTI Astra SRI, which he wasn't very impressed with, so got rid of that for a 2.0 DTI Signum, which was crap, so got rid of that after 4 weeks for this:
1.9 CDTI
























Then got rid of it for a 1.9 TDI Audi A4.

They must have lost £15k in 2 years changing all these cars!

They both now have a Corsa D each.


----------



## David Proctor

Our old 1999 SRi


----------



## nick.s

That's pretty damned nice Dave, what's with the 340 badge on the bootlid?


----------



## robbo83

Heres mine..................


----------



## mikeydee

here is my old astra coupe. loved it to bits.


----------



## mikeydee

nick.s said:


> That's pretty damned nice Dave, what's with the 340 badge on the bootlid?


maybe it's the amount of hours he put into it. :lol:


----------



## BrianT

my previous omega


----------



## deans arctic

Here's mine

Corsa VXR Arctic


----------



## David Proctor

nick.s said:


> That's pretty damned nice Dave, what's with the 340 badge on the bootlid?


should have been 140 but my mate changed it to 340...lol


----------



## David Proctor




----------



## KEV BUX

My 1.8 16v sxi :thumb:


DSC_0052 (2) by bux2009, on Flickr


DSC_0056 (2) by bux2009, on Flickr


----------



## rittz

dads old astra coupe turbo


----------



## Tomm

here is my Insignia, Picked it up Yesterday.


----------



## 500tie

My little everyday astra sxi


----------



## DAN:

Great to see so many good looking Vauxhalls

here is my effort....


----------



## Tom_watts

Couple of my old vixer


----------



## deans arctic

I see a few VXR's 

Is anyone on vxronline?


----------



## Tom_watts

yep arctic311


----------



## mr-ponting

Bought my first vauxhall when I was 18
It's a 2007 Corsa D 1.7cdti










Bought my second vauxhall when I was 20
It's a 2011 Corsa VXR 1.6T










(iPhone quality pics)


----------



## glos nige

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=156408&highlight=show+us+your+vauxhall


----------



## pogo6636

my old 2.2 vectra.

still see it driving around. not in the same condition though.


----------



## pogo6636

Dan.
really like the first pic.


----------



## Alfa GTV

My old Astra Coupe Turbo














































The missus old Corsa SXI:


----------



## Arden Vxr




----------



## froggy36

my current coupe


----------



## slim_boy_fat

You'll not see many of these knocking about these days. 1959 Vauxhall Victor with Lay**** de Normanvill overdrive on second & top = effectively a five-speed gearbox. Same family from new.....:doublesho

Not mine but belongs to a friend. Passed the MOT earlier this month with only the one advisory for slight play in one of the front wheelbearings.


----------



## 500tie

slim_boy_fat said:


> You'll not see many of these knocking about these days. 1959 Vauxhall Victor with Lay**** de Normanvill overdrive on second & top = effectively a five-speed gearbox. Same family from new.....:doublesho
> 
> Not mine but belongs to a friend. Passed the MOT earlier this month with only the one advisory for slight play in one of the front wheelbearings.


Can't believe how smart that is and that it just past its mot it really proves that if you look after things they will last forever :thumb:


----------



## drakey0811

Alfa GTV said:


> My old Astra Coupe Turbo


Have I seen this at RAF Marham before - stunning 
...and I think I may have seen more pictures from a photoshoot on another forum somewhere.


----------



## doofy1985

My vectra c 1.9 cdti With a fair few mods 
http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/hayley****end/7th%20aug/SAM_0148.jpg
http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/hayley****end/7th%20aug/SAM_0128.jpg
http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/hayley****end/7th%20aug/SAM_0132.jpg
http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/hayley****end/7th%20aug/SAM_0127.jpg
http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/hayley****end/7th%20aug/SAM_0184.jpg


----------



## Big Buffer

my bro,s corsa


----------



## EAN8




----------



## shaywoody

Pictures of my Meriva VXR


----------



## Alfa GTV

drakey0811 said:


> Have I seen this at RAF Marham before - stunning
> ...and I think I may have seen more pictures from a photoshoot on another forum somewhere.


Yeah I was at Marham for a couple of years working at TAS, the car has also had several photo shoots and was featured a couple of times in different car mags.


----------



## R0B

As everyones showing shiny pics heres the underneath of my old stage 2 meriva vxr lol










and just so you all know i used to clean it.


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR

My 2 babies :thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Nice, can't remember the last time I ever saw one, same goes for the Zafira VXR.


----------



## steveturbocal

As i've had several i'll only post a pic of a few of mine

Mk3 cavy cdi










My Favourite pic of my cavy










Vectra Sri










Vectra GSi










This was my best car ever was so clean and used to get so many looks every where it went


----------



## steveturbocal

Dazzy130/VXR said:


> My 2 babies :thumb:


that mk2 cav :doublesho:doublesho

Nice


----------



## Captain Pugwash

had quite a few but most was in the day before digital photos so no picture of them, but the current cars along with an old one (the yellow SE2 being the old one)


----------



## steveturbocal

Captain Pugwash said:


> had quite a few but most was in the day before digital photos so no picture of them, but the current cars along with an old one (the yellow SE2 being the old one)


Im sure i remember seeing that at billing when i used to go


----------



## Captain Pugwash

no doubt the SE2 has been there since 2002, and SE6 on the far side since 2006 ...the near one only just got that one, and that was taken Billing this year


----------



## steveturbocal

i must admit i haven't been to billing for several years i defiantly remember it from some were lol


----------



## w3lshboyo

my old vectra


----------



## ArcticVXR

deans arctic said:


> I see a few VXR's
> 
> Is anyone on vxronline?


Yep ArcticVXR073

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6gear

Here's my Calibra


----------



## carlblakemore

Heres mine:


----------



## Suberman

My old Mk3 Astra GSI from almost 10 years ago 



























Sorry for the rubbish quality of the bottom 2 pictures. 1st picture was taken by a mate, bottom 2 were taken using a piece of junk of a camera :lol:


----------



## bigmc

Here's a couple of one of mine from 3 years agoe before I got into detailing properly.


----------



## Sam87

My old Vectra's....Had this since i was 17, my first car, was complitely standard before and this is what it looked like when i finishied modding it









And My old GSI


----------



## steveturbocal

I remember these from vvoc proper mint and a true credit to you Saimir


----------



## AM8

*my vauxhall*

Not the greatest pics...but I haven't taken that many of the new toy yet, but as you don't see many HS/Rs, I thought I'd share.


----------



## carlblakemore

AM8 said:


> Not the greatest pics...but I haven't taken that many of the new toy yet, but as you don't see many HS/Rs, I thought I'd share.


love that car!!


----------



## pooma

The wifes Corsa 1.7dti ran on fresh air, should've kept this one but with a young family needed a bigger boot, it had no mileage on it (less than 20k) and was in mint condition










Her current Vauxhall barge, sorry if this upsets anyone but I'd take a Mondeo any day of the week over this










Can't complain though, 1.8 ls and haven't really spent anything on it, does exactly what we need to which is carry the family around in comfort without fuss, all boxes ticked. 110k on the clock and drives better than some stuff I've driven with half that mileage.


----------



## shaywoody

AM8 said:


> Not the greatest pics...but I haven't taken that many of the new toy yet, but as you don't see many HS/Rs, I thought I'd share.


V nice, can't be many of these left in existance..


----------



## alfajim

not mine but one i've cleaned for a mate, today. you don't see them very often.
you can't beat a bit of fk1000p


----------



## Derick-sport




----------



## Darren68

past and present 1999 1.6 envoy to 07 1.8 exclusiv


----------



## Matty_L

My VXR


----------



## cangri

Washed with active foam
Hand washed using the 2 bucket method
Hand wax with some wax based on Carnauba and Terebentine.
Could have had more pics but the phone decided to die on me
And a video with my other phone.Not that quality but it`s OK.


----------



## Chri5

My beloved Mk2 Cav.









































































My daily Vec B


----------



## dionbee93

My Old nova - Sold it last year with 40k Miles, New owner's 'Chavified' it 




























Sad as I still see it around the area!

Next is my current Corsa 5dr Road Rally Car!

Basic spec is:

2.0 8v Sri 130 engine running approx 145bhp,
Safety device Cage,
Sidemounted buckets, 
3" sabelt harnesses,
Quaife ATB diff,
AVO Coilovers,
EPAS column fitted,
Fuel and brake lines inside car,
hydraulic handbrake + 16v drilled, grooved, vented brakes
All bodywork changed to facelift

Good Laugh to say the least!




























Also sold these two on:



















And my brothers 2.5 V6 astra 









Dion!


----------



## bighed




----------



## tomelmer

Here some of mine only pics i can find are current ones:

Astra MK5 1.9CDTI(150) XP


----------



## dann2707

Absolutely loving what you have done with the interior panels on that mate


----------



## tomelmer

dann2707 said:


> Absolutely loving what you have done with the interior panels on that mate


cheers matey i got bored whilst i was painting some bits for someone else


----------



## k9vnd

Here's the fleet-
1.8 coupe

















zaf gsi 









zaf gsi 

















Vec xp kitted sri as the runaround


----------



## AM8

shaywoody said:


> V nice, can't be many of these left in existance..


Hard to say really...the history is patchy at best as they were not really officila production runs, HS(narrow body) built cars were officially upgraded to HSR(wide body & some other upgrades) but safe to say I'd reckon less than 100 of both types still in existance, I think there are about 30 in the owners club...so not many!


----------



## tamson

my first car.








my mk5 1.8sri
and my 1.7tdsri corsa


----------



## mattant

My standard Exclusiv


----------



## mrswormall

*My Dads old car!*

My dads old vauxhall wyvern, he spent alot of time on this car and alot of money on it, these pics are before he had finished fully restoring it at his shows!

http://static.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf


----------



## mrswormall

My dads old wyvern that he had until 2006!

http://s1085.photobucket.com/albums/j423/mrswormall/


----------



## carlblakemore

couped said:


> Here's the fleet-
> 1.8 coupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaf gsi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaf gsi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vec xp kitted sri as the runaround


Nice zaffy mate!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dazlee03




----------



## croydesurf

Here is my 1994 Vauxhall Omega 3.0 litre v6 saloon.


----------



## kempe

My old 1.4 16v astra


----------



## insanejim69

My 2002 MK4 1.8 SRi (which I still miss ALOT) .........





































My current car, October 2005 Astra VXR




























James


----------



## piemp

Here is mine


----------



## stuupnorth

*old skool*

Here's a pic of my old Kadett,sure do miss it


----------



## lucio

My beautiful Siggy


image hosting gif


hosting images


image upload


----------



## bigmc

lucio said:


> My beautiful Siggy


Fail!


----------



## Griffy

Will post up a photo of my new Astra GTC that i only bought today when i collect it on the 29th (fingers crossed) :thumb:


----------



## M44T

My 888 coupe


----------



## lucio

bigmc said:


> Fail!


I finally succeeded!


----------



## BenSchultzGSi

My first Astra 2.0 Sri
























My current car GSi
When I bourght it
















To now


----------



## stuupnorth

*old skool*

Here's a pic of my old Kadett,sure do miss it


----------



## liam1

my daily paid £500 for it nearly three years ago never let me down once, bought to keep the miles down on my supra,


----------



## Sten

Mine, in order of ownership..

2002 Astra 1.6 16v, bought new




























2001 Vectra 1.8 16v, terrible car, quickly got rid.. 










1994 Astra Cesaro 1.8 16v. Nice spec, went well. 




























2001 Astra Coupé Turbo. Verdé Green, loved this car. Only sold to purchase a flat.










1999 Astra 1.6 16v LS. Bought as a cheap runabout on an eBay whim, ended up keeping for 3 years. Completely reliable and surprisingly fun to drive.










2005 Signum 1.9 CDTi 150 Elegance. Currently own this. Great value for money, great motorway cruiser.














































2001 Corsa 1.2 16v Comfort. Recently purchased as a second car, 26k miles one owner, not a mark on it.


----------



## matt1206

Our new one. 1.2 SXI Auto for the wife


----------



## johnsastra16v

my daily commuter


----------



## neil1983

I've had quite a few Vauxhall in my time, but I've only got pics of a few of them.

My old MK3 Cavailer with rare irmscher bumpers, GSI skirts and quite a few other mods.









My Vectra









My girlfriends MK3 Astra









Her current MK4 Astra


----------



## Sirmally2

My Insignia... Before i noticed the colour wasnt matching on the bumpers and told them it was unacceptable


----------



## thunderpantz

My Signum


----------



## littlejack

Hi guys here's a couple of photos of my new vectra taken on the day i picked it up from the garage




























Its only a 1.8 exclusive the only plans i have for it at the moment are ot give her a good detail and purchase a set of alloys either sri or vxr not sure which ones yet


----------



## fester165

my corsa (its for sale)


----------



## Grizzle

Dazzy130/VXR said:


>


If you ever sell this....PLEASE get in touch. :thumb:


----------



## corsa_carl

Here is my 2006 "06 plate" Vauxhall Corsa C

She is called "Bumblebee" and i shall let the pics do the talking


----------



## Griffy

My new Astra GTC SRi which i collect on the 29th......















:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## bigmac161

My irmscher insignia


----------



## msb

Griffy said:


> My new Astra GTC SRi which i collect on the 29th......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :argie::argie::argie:


i like that alot:argie:


----------



## msb

The other halfs V6 cdx omega, proper comfortable car


----------



## Mars Red Mike

My first Vauxhall and the first of three Corsa C's. This one a 1.0 3-cylinder Club









Second Corsa. This one a 1.2 SXi









Corsa #3. 1.2 SXi+









My current daily driver. Vectra SRi 140. Bought for £70 with a knackered head gasket and repaired. Had no luck selling it so decided to keep it for a bit


----------



## Alan H

My old Vec estate...

















She wasn't a bad old boat....


----------



## Stomper

Heres my Mk2 astra with 32k on the clock . Was a light pink colour with white bumpers when i got her . 
This is here after a few sessions with *Maxolen* products . More on that later .


----------



## Mars Red Mike

Nice. Cant be many mk2 4 doors still about


----------



## spida_singh

My Insignis SRI:


----------



## insanejim69

spida_singh said:


> My Insignis SRI:


Gorgeous   ...................... I have just gotten rid of my Astra VXR for a Insignia SRi VX Line 2.0Turbo  Can't wait to pick it up next week  

Is yours the 1.6 Turbo or the 2.0 turbo ?

James


----------



## carlblakemore

stunning car mate! Would trade my zaffy vxr in for one of those!


----------



## Tank

Old pic of my 2.1 red top gsi euro style









astra 1.8 sri


----------



## randomgary

my old arden blue










and my new chilli


IMG_2598 by randomgary, on Flickr


----------



## b7uce

My first and current car.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Stomper said:


> Heres my Mk2 astra with 32k on the clock . Was a light pink colour with white bumpers when i got her .
> This is here after a few sessions with *Maxolen* products . More on that later .


32k miles.....:doublesho

Can't be that many left of these, let alone with low miles like that. How is she for the tin-worm?


----------



## missyR

I still miss both these cars 

My white SXI:



















Then the blue VXR:




























Which then became the Green VXR:


----------



## carlblakemore

the green beast looks immense!!


----------



## Serapth

Few of my old corsa


----------



## Derbyshire-stig




----------



## Mr Goodcat

My Vauxhall 



















Rob


----------



## biglee

He's mine


----------



## missyR

Mmm stunning VXR8 and unusal to see one in blue


----------



## zippo

Chri5 said:


> My beloved Mk2 Cav.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daily Vec B


Chris was the _beloved Mk2 Cav _in Total Vauxhall a couple of months ago. The colour set the old gray matter in to motion.

Daz


----------



## vaughanmc

My 1st car - Bought completely standard in Feb 07 (When I was 14 lol) - Now it's currently rotten and half stripped ready to be scrapped;
















Had a hand full of Nova's in between this but none on the road - Some to break and some as projects

This one is my 6th Nova I think...Still a Work In Progress and will be finished some day;

















When I took my 1st Nova off the road, my Mum gave me a loan of her Corsa C SXi...23k miles when I got it in December 2010 and when I was finished with it in August '11 it had just turned 40k - Now traded in for my Mum's new red Corsa SXi;

















And my new/current daily driver - 1.3 CDTi SXi;
















*Vauxhall mudflaps now changed in favour of plain black rubber ones, no pics yet*

Cheers


----------



## ovolo

I bought this around 1998 ish, I only had it a few months when I drove through a flooded road and hydro-locked the engine :doublesho:doublesho

A new engine via the insurance and it was great, until I had to sell it because I Changed jobs. Lovely car wish I still had it.

2.5 auto with sports mode !!

And NO I did not drive around with my foggies on, they were only on for the pictures :thumb:



















Sorry about the quality of the photos but we didn't have digital cameras in the olden days


----------



## thunderpantz




----------



## Daryl_mk4coupe

Sten said:


> Mine, in order of ownership..
> 
> 2002 Astra 1.6 16v, bought new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2001 Vectra 1.8 16v, terrible car, quickly got rid..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1994 Astra Cesaro 1.8 16v. Nice spec, went well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2001 Astra Coupé Turbo. Verdé Green, loved this car. Only sold to purchase a flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1999 Astra 1.6 16v LS. Bought as a cheap runabout on an eBay whim, ended up keeping for 3 years. Completely reliable and surprisingly fun to drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2005 Signum 1.9 CDTi 150 Elegance. Currently own this. Great value for money, great motorway cruiser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2001 Corsa 1.2 16v Comfort. Recently purchased as a second car, 26k miles one owner, not a mark on it.


One of my best mates used to own that Cesaro,and loved it. Yes it did go well. :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3

Daryl_mk4coupe said:


> One of my best mates used to own that Cesaro,and loved it. Yes it did go well. :thumb:


Yep the cesaro I bought off Sten lol I'll add my pics later


----------



## peedee

Couple of my VXR!


----------



## spida_singh

insanejim69 said:


> Gorgeous   ...................... I have just gotten rid of my Astra VXR for a Insignia SRi VX Line 2.0Turbo  Can't wait to pick it up next week
> 
> Is yours the 1.6 Turbo or the 2.0 turbo ?
> 
> James





carlblakemore said:


> stunning car mate! Would trade my zaffy vxr in for one of those!


Thanks guys.. 2.0 Turbo. Stage 1 Re-Map by Thorney Motorsport (250BHP/300LB-FT).

Active over at VXRO, and I-E forums . Loved it ever since i got her. Very underestimated engine....Might trader her in for the Insignia VXR end of this year, see how it goes 

Loving the old Cavalier!


----------



## insanejim69

spida_singh said:


> Thanks guys.. 2.0 Turbo. Stage 1 Re-Map by Thorney Motorsport (250BHP/300LB-FT).
> 
> Active over at VXRO, and I-E forums . Loved it ever since i got her. Very underestimated engine....Might trader her in for the Insignia VXR end of this year, see how it goes


Same here mate ..... AON, VXRO and IE ......  

Althought your remap figures are a little underestimated ........  ......... Thorney state 300BHP and 340lb/ft 

James


----------



## Matty_L

Just a couple more of mine as I'm such a picture whore.


----------



## cangri




----------



## Benjy911

Thought I'd bring this thread back up to the top!

My first car, a 1.2 SXI+:










and it's replacement which I got in November just before my 19th birthday, a 1.8 SRI with 17k on the clock!










and the two of them together, a shame they weren't particularly clean when I took the pic!


----------



## vickky453

Mine and Mum's


----------



## phil_GT




----------



## X3 OXE

Ive had so many vauxhalls it would take me all night to upload lol, 3x cavalier mk3's, astra mk3, opel astra mk3 160ie south africa import (4 door gsi saloon), Nova 2.0 16v ecotec, 3x Corsa B's 1.5TD, 1.6 GSi and one with a 1.7TD isuzu conversion, Astra mk4 van.

Heres a pic of my current vauxhall...


----------



## v6scorpion

Heres my ride


----------



## m00k

had a fair few myself...

back in my complete boy racer days










sri 16v wi roll cage and full sound sys etc... loved this wee car

sri 16v runabout at 8am










later that day










spectral blue gsi astra on polished raffinos




























black sri turbo mk4 astra










low miler se8



















wifes mark 4 arden gsi





































lpg 2.6 v6 sri persia recd veccy estate





































My current two toys...

owned the cav turbo 7 years coming 8 this year... rebuilt engine and full respray with new parts as much as possible, windscreen, wiper arms, weather seals, bump strips, bumpers and black bumper rears, headlamps, foglamps etc etc etc

phase 2 and possibly for sale in the coming summer





































full competition sq sound sys




























and pictured in total vaux shoot with my other baby, 1995 calibra turbo which now has 25k on it

completely original...


----------



## vxrdan

My old Corsa VXR









And now my Astra VXR Nurgburgring edition


----------



## X3 OXE

That makes me want a Astra VXR Nurgburgring edition even more now.

Stunning car mate!


----------



## k9vnd

carlblakemore said:


> stunning car mate! Would trade my zaffy vxr in for one of those!


Would rather chop my ball's off than get rid of the zaffy:lol:


----------



## dailly92

heres my first car corsa c 1.2 sxi which i owned for around 18 months


















































and my current astra mk5 sporthatch 1.4 sxi


----------



## nicko_12345

Thats my three, a SE2 coupe, a GSI and a Linea Rossa Cabby.


----------



## vxrdan

X3 OXE said:


> That makes me want a Astra VXR Nurgburgring edition even more now.
> 
> Stunning car mate!


Haha i love mine mate no regrets what so ever


----------



## Dennisd

Wow, some great examples of vauxhalls/opels.

Here are mine:

My first car, opel corsa (vauxhall nova) 1.4 swing.










My 2nd car was a astra f (astra mk3) 1.6 but i don't have pictures of that one.

My 3rd car was a astra g (astra mk4) 1.6 njoy: Freshly detailed and ready for sale










And my current one is a Signum 1.9cdti cosmo which i imported from germany.

Winter setup:









Summer setup:


----------



## ace275

A few of my old astra


----------



## whittaker94

my 03 sxi, only 70k on the clock


----------



## Adrian Convery




----------



## Dannbodge

Probably posted in here but hey. 
My rare derv corsa




























sent from a baked bean can via a piece of string


----------



## octobersown

My Corsa, miss this a lot!...




























And my Astra the day after I detailed it...


----------



## TopSport+

Adrian Convery said:


>


more please


----------



## steveturbocal

Can't remember if I've posted here before but here's my current one.









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Young_JD




----------



## VXR.Tom

New one :


----------



## ericgtisuffolk

My Corsa 1.4 moredoor SRi
http://s1178.photobucket.com/user/ericzed1962/library/My Corsa SRI?page=1


----------



## angel1449

heres mine in a rare colour


----------



## Benn

Really impressed to see a few Nova's in here....

Here's mine.























































Old pic, all re done since.



















And on it's old wheels/winter/track wheels.


----------



## Jdudley90

My Corsa D.


----------



## svended

Benn said:


> Really impressed to see a few Nova's in here....
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on it's old wheels/winter/track wheels.


This Nova is outstanding. Very subtle and true to it's roots.


----------



## Jdudley90

That it is stunning nova and its almost as old as me :thumb:


----------



## Benn

svended said:


> This Nova is outstanding. Very subtle and true to it's stock roots.


Thank you, i edited the pics as some where old ones..lol



Jdudley90 said:


> That it is stunning nova and its almost as old as me :thumb:


Thank you very much.


----------



## VXR.Tom

What a car that is Benn!


----------



## floydlloyd

Wow Benn. What a Nova. Looks absolutly stunning.


----------



## Benn

VXR.Tom said:


> What a car that is Benn!


Thank you very much. 



floydlloyd said:


> Wow Benn. What a Nova. Looks absolutly stunning.


Thank you very much, it's ok.


----------



## westy turbo

SO beautiful and a sleeper.... and a killer....:wave::thumb:



Benn said:


> Really impressed to see a few Nova's in here....
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old pic, all re done since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on it's old wheels/winter/track wheels.


----------



## westy turbo




----------



## B17BLG

IMG_8682-Recovered by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_8676 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

One of my mates i took


IMG_8721 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Back to mine


IMG_6130 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6133 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6141 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6164 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


----------



## VXR.Tom

Nice Ben! Will have to bring mine down so we can take some photos on your rig


----------



## B17BLG

VXR.Tom said:


> Nice Ben! Will have to bring mine down so we can take some photos on your rig


Yes Tom a Big and Small Burg shoot FTW


----------



## VXR.Tom

B17BLG said:


> Yes Tom a Big and Small Burg shoot FTW


Big Burg, Little Burg....... :argie:


----------



## B17BLG

VXR.Tom said:


> Big Burg, Little Burg....... :argie:


When I move into my place you'll have to come down and spend a night in the garage rubbing our babies (burgies) down


----------



## DMS

A long term project that only started a month back


----------



## j.s_det

my vauxhalls i have had

red 14 16v sport corsa b 24k miles
blue 1.2 16v gsi rep corsa b 54k miles
green 1.2 16v sport rep corsa b 49k miles


----------



## paul mersea

*Sadly missed 2.0GTE Convertable boo hoo!!!!*















Drive a Vectra SRI now which is on here gotta love the vauxhalls!!!!


----------



## Benn

westy turbo said:


> SO beautiful and a sleeper.... and a killer....:wave::thumb:


Thank you sir


----------



## Kev_p_91

Couple of my arctic Astra


----------



## angel1449




----------



## Scotty B




----------



## Jonny_R

my first car was a Corsa C SXI+










And currently got an astra vxr


----------



## insanejim69

'Meg' ......... my 2011 Corsa VXR Blue Edition with only 304 ever made.










The seats 










James


----------



## RedeXStylE

My little beast.


----------



## Benn

Johny, pair of lovely cars there.

Jim, love that, they are the best seats ever!

RedeXStylE, loving the drop and wheels.


----------



## Jonny_R

Cheers Benn


----------



## J1ODY A




----------



## diamond_ross




----------



## Benn

Oh i love that! And the Rotiaforms on the Zaff too.


----------



## GrantB5




----------



## Scotty B

Some stunning VXs in this thread.


----------



## jess10

Deleted


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scotty B said:


> Some stunning VXs in this thread.


Now this is what the new "Adam" should of looked like


----------



## VXR.Tom

jess10 said:


> My VXR currently...


Freshly detailed if I recall!


----------



## danycrook




----------



## ANDY-G

astra coupe 2.2


















astra vxr


















xp2 2.0 turbo









my baby


----------



## H100S

Some great cars on here.

Privately i have owned several Vauxhalls since 1999 It all started with

1999 Corsa SXI Brand new - 2005 eventually had a redtop put in it.
2005-2006 Vectra GSi
2006-2008 Meriva Design CDTI
Had some time off with a VW Passat that i adored and was a wonderf car.
2013 I pick up a Corsa Sri on saturday.

Company Cars since December 2008 in order!

Astra Sportshatch 1.4
Astra Twintop 1.8
Astra Twintop 1.9.CDTi
Antara
Insigia Sports Tourer
Antara
Insignia Hatch
Corsa VXR
Antara
Astra VXR
Insignia Sports Tourer
Astra J sports tourer
Insignia Hatch
Zafira Tourer (Current)

I love Vauxhalls and i am glad to be owning one privately again


----------



## Benn

Andy, Super tourer is very nice.


----------



## AM8

*My Vauxhall*


----------



## taylor8

My Insignia VXR


----------



## J77ONO

*My astra VXR*

Needs a clean badly :thumb:


----------



## dave955

My cav


----------



## Benn

Dave, your Cav is stunning. One of if not the best Cav ever.


----------



## dancoupe

My coupe turbo


----------



## magpieV6

Our Antara


----------



## Ant21

My old G


And my new VXR


----------



## Burg194

Few of my vauxhalls

Mine was the saloon in the front  First vx ever and been with them ever since



















What i own now :thumb:


----------



## Alan H

A couple of my old Nova....


----------



## Lugy

My Poop Coupe - 2.2 Edition 100....


My Cavalier in Spain last month, not the shiniest after 1600 miles....


----------



## sean20

Here is my old corsa sri 1.8 i had this car fot 2 years and then sold it about 4 months back, drove past it the other day and wish i never sold it 
Full leather interior
full service history with services every 6k

Here she is the day i bought her







[/URL][/IMG]

and how she was before i sold 







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Really miss this car and it shows that looking after the car and detailing really pays off as after the 2 years when i sold her i got back what i payed for it, all the mods and a bit extra


----------



## diamond_ross




----------



## carl robson

The wifes


----------



## S22TUW

Some beading shots


----------



## Burg194

S22TUW said:


> Some beading shots


That is just stunning, some great pics


----------



## S22TUW

Burg194 said:


> That is just stunning, some great pics


Appreciated mate thanks  need to get the dslr out for some proper pics! These are iPhone pics


----------



## Burg194

Got some great shots then mate, love it, everytime i see one i feel like getting rid of mine.


----------



## warren

*My vx*


----------



## s29nta

warren said:


>


nice:thumb:


----------



## hoggers

My Vectra SRi CDTI 150 XP


----------



## warren

*My vx*



HTML:




http://s945.photobucket.com/user/wozza46/media/353_zps9ef22d67.jpg.html[url[


----------



## cole_scirocco




----------



## Mark-w

Mine


----------



## warren

Sorry, having trouble posting photos....managed to put link up:thumb:


----------



## jaxcass

The Works vauxhall's :lol:


















The missus's Astra


----------



## pug504

The old mans 23/60 at the Vauxhall 30/98 Australian Centenary Rally in November. 
We did 1000km over 4 days through the Victorian High Country but had to go back to work. Others did a few thousand km over a few weeks.


----------



## Griffy

My Astra GTC SRi


----------



## Kimo




----------



## warren




----------



## warren




----------



## warren




----------



## bradleymarky

[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20130922_093237_zpsca6b49f9.jpg.html]


----------



## s29nta

warren said:


>


thats very nice:thumb:


----------



## warren




----------



## warren




----------



## warren




----------



## warren




----------



## kcass

here's a few of mine past and present:

astra g sxi dti

corsa b 1.4 sri



vectra c 1.8 sri pre facelift

astra h special ex plod



meriva 1.6 (old boy's car)





astra h 1.4 active in power red





vectra facelift exclusiv (current car)


----------



## VXR.Tom

Nice. Love the vectras!


----------



## Noodle164

My corsa C


----------



## Graeme01

Starting from the beginning

Corsa B





Corsa C 1.8 sri





one to get your stomach's turning =]



Vectra C mapped 1.9 CDTI





later with wheels powder coated black, mistake maybe =/


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

My old Vec C 1.9 CDTi 150 auto







Yes, I seem to attract black cars, it's replacement is also black, but the Freelander's replacement is silver 



This happened on the day I sold it, funny as I miss it a bit, just not the rather large bills it used to present me :doublesho


----------



## cdti_sri

First car was a 2000 Corsa 1.5 TD in black but dont have any pics 

2004 Corsa 1.7 CDTi SRi with leather



2007 Corsa 1.7 CDTi SXi




2007 Astra 1.9 CDTi 150 SRi



2008 Corsa 1.7 CDTi SRi



1993 Brava 2.5 Di



2008 Astra 1.9 CDTi 150 SRi




Currently riding

2003 Astra 1.7 DTi LS



2006 Vectra 3.0 v6 CDTi Elite

Winter rims


Summer rims


----------



## Mr Gurn

bigmac161 said:


> My irmscher insignia
> 
> View attachment 21144


Am liking that rear spoiler!! :thumb:


----------



## DebbieOCD

Few pics of My 2001 Corsa C 1.2


----------



## Phil-1

Here is a picture of our old car

















Now replaced with an Audi A3


----------



## zacgfc

my astra van! 
Used as a work horse daily.


----------



## Method Man

My beloved 2.5 v6 Vectra B. Did over 100,000 miles in it and it never skipped a beat. Only thing which went on it was the o/s/f window regulator. A great car to have owned and experienced








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jonnybbad

My daily after a full correction


----------



## rapala

My VXR Burg.


----------



## glover18

*My VXR red... hopefully*


----------



## angel1449

i dont know if ive posted on here not going through all pages to see so heres mine, 1 of 2 ever made


----------



## MikeGSI

My First Vauxhall  GSI


----------



## MadOnVaux!

Here's my latest Griffin...Insignia SRi 2.0 CDTi 160


----------



## buzzman

my zaf vxr and cav turbo


----------



## MadOnVaux!

That Cav looks a beaut!


----------



## asspur96

*My OLD SRI*

Found these pics when clearing out under the stairs for all my cleaning kit 
this was before I was a detailer and just washed cars !!! However it did take me 9 hours to clean when I first bought it from the Smoking Rep who didnt know what car washing let alone waxing was wish I had befores





And after a few moods when 15 inch rims cost £600 and DTM Exhaust Brake Calipers Painted DE Trim side :lol:



Did miss this always looked great after being Polished Remeber didnt know about wax as well then !!!


----------



## CaptainKirk95

My first and only car!


----------



## Benn

Very nice first car.


----------



## Matty12345

My girl


----------



## B17BLG

Very nice


----------



## Alfieharley1




----------



## MartinMacleod




----------



## Robh

My old calibra - labour of love and still miss it




Astra SRI 


Ex total vauxhall feature estate


----------



## Steve

888:argie:


----------



## Barchettaman

2007 Vectra C, now on 136k miles.

Utterly boring work hackabout / family thrashmobile / mobile sweetwrapper bin / Autobahn stormer (I might have made the last bit up)


----------



## Mr Gurn

*My siggy VXR*

heres mine!









What do ya think?? :detailer:


----------



## peugeot106

Bloody Mary Mr Gurn

That blue is so nice and the wheel just set it off nicely. Nice choice. 

May I ask what is your real world mpg?


----------



## mac1459

alot of vec c members on here,


----------



## mikeydee

Heres a few i've done. The blue Coupe turbo was mine but the Corsa was for a charity


----------



## Mr Gurn

peugeot106 said:


> Bloody Mary Mr Gurn
> 
> That blue is so nice and the wheel just set it off nicely. Nice choice.
> 
> May I ask what is your real world mpg?


It does shine when its clean!!!

Real world MPG...... 24.

That's a mixture of dual carriageways, a roads, and a little 'spirited' driving..... lol

Though I did get 30 mpg when I went to wales and back!!!


----------



## pug504

Our 1924 23/60 at the start of the Centenary Rally in Aus.
The silver car is 20 chassis numbers earlier.

They were mostly clean on day one!


----------



## mrkambo

Here's a photo of my VXR, sorry about the rubbish quality, was taken with a phone


----------



## pug207

My 2nd car, 1st vauxhall, aged 19. 1.8 astra G coupe. Had for 5 years, really loved this car. think it only cost me a new battery and a thermostat if i remember correctly. This was pre detailing bug days too.


----------



## taffy

Not the best pic but this is my 14 plate Vauxhall Mokka 1.7cdti.


----------



## g-man

Bought this little beauty around 3 years ago, only had 12k on it but hadn't been cleaned for ages!


----------



## vaughanmc

A run down of my car history - All Vauxhall's & mainly Novas lol

1st car, bought when I was 14 and still got it - Restoration Project for another day;



Number 2 was a bare'ish Nova shell with 2.0 8v running gear but was soon scrapped.

Number 3 was a 5 door 1.5 TD Nova Merit+ used for the Track and Auto-Testing

Number 4 - Is stripped to a bare shell for mine & my mates Track Car Project, which again, we will get to at some point in the near future;



Number 5 was a Nova Sport Project which was sold on due to a patchy history and a lot of rust/rot issues!

Number 6 was bought as a 1.0 8v, fully resprayed (By myself, 1st time painting a car) and fitted with a 1400 8v on Twin 40s, Piper Cam, 4 branch, full Sportex Exhaust System, 2.0 16v brakes, Speedlines, KONI Suspension etc etc - Now sold to my mate, who is rebuilding it again;



Number 7 was a Nova 1.4 SRi bought to break for spares, kept a fair few bits to build other Nova's but the majority was sold on for a decent profit

Number 8 was a Corsa C SXi which my Mum gave to me since my 1st Nova (Number 1) was in a sorry state and was residing in the garage awaiting restoration;



Number 9 - My 1st brand new car, a 1300 CDTi Corsa SXi with optional 17" alloys and VXR Styling Kit;



Number 10 - A very clean and low mileage Vauxhall Nova Luxe with a 1.6 8v GSi engine, Twin Weber 40s, Cam, 4 branch, Full Stainless, V6 brakes, SRi interior, Digidash, Irmscher Softstars, Stubby Mirrors & a Full Respray;



Number 11 - Which I still have, my Nova Sport - Returned to almost 100% Dealer spec;



Number 12 - My latest Project, a 1 owner from new 45k genuine Nova GSi which needs a fair bit of welding but planning to return it to 100% original condition in the near future;



Number 13 - My new and current daily driver. Corsa VXR Clubsport;



I wonder what number 14 will be...?


----------



## Mark-w

The wifes corsa


----------



## BenRK

Heres my CDTI


----------



## ViralEye

I always wanted my first car to be a Nova 1.3SR, but bought a fiesta instead. Ever since then I've stayed away from Vauxhalls knowing some horror stories of electrical faults, but a month ago this all changed - I purchased my first Vauxhall, an Astra GTC 2.0 cdti and it is a truly stunning car right from the build quality to the enormous pull from the engine!



















My opinion of Vauxhalls has definitely changed!


----------



## svended

Not mine but a new car I'm looking after (birthday present for friend's son).


----------



## tich

Here's mine astra 1.9 cdti sri



























My sons corsa

Before washed



















After washed


----------



## CLS500Benz

Vauxhall Omega 3.2i V6 Elite with 196,000 on the clock... :thumb:


----------



## mechrepairs

buzzman said:


> my zaf vxr and cav turbo


Love the car, not many around now a days, what's a good one of these worth?

Carl


----------



## funkysi

Currently don't own any Vauxhalls, but here are some from my past. Firstly, a 1992 Vauxhall Belmont SRi. I had this back in 1999 when I was at university at the tender age of 18 (the best student car at my halls). It was immaculate and I kept it that way. Sadly, it no longer lives, the guy I sold it to completely trashed it, never cleaned it, it turned into the ferrous dust from whence it came and was subsequently scrapped!

These are scans, so apologies for the poor quality - I didn't have a digi-camera back then!

Pictured here on the docks at Southampton (I was at uni there and my 'student job' was driving brand new cars on and off the car carriers - I enjoyed it)!



Here it is at the port of Cherbourg in northern France - I used to go to France a lot when I was at uni as Portsmouth was (and still is!) a stone's throw from Southampton



When I left uni, I bought a MK3 Astra Convertible 2.0i. It was a 1994 car and in beautiful condition. It was kind of a project car in my early 20s and I converted it from a 4-cylinder to a V6. At the time, there were only 1 or 2 other V6 converted Astras in the UK, however, now, they're common-place! I changed a lot of other things on it. I knew the MK3 convertible had potential, so I sourced a GSi saloon rear bumper from South Africa where they made a saloon variant of the GSi with a 2.0 Turbo engine in it called a 200ts, GSi side skirts and front bumper. Gave the car a lot more road presence and turned a hum-drum convertible into something a little more classy looking.







Home made rear badge - looks 'OEM'.



Even made it into a few magazines!



Whilst I had this Astra, I had a daily driver in the form of a Cavalier GSi which I absolutely loved - this was a long time ago and I was in my early 20s! Not particularly 'clean' here and had a fog light that needed replacing.





The convertible and the GSi were then sold in 2005 and replaced with my 300zx (which I still own) and a Cavalier Cesaro 1.8i...which was just a runabout before I replaced it the following year with a brand new Astra Estate.



Refurbished the wheels myself....

Before -



After -





I also repainted the mirror covers myself as they looked awful..

Before - (this was the day I got this thing which is why the water isn't beading on the paint)



After: (I was happy with the colour match and finished that I achieved)





...and here's its replacement - the Astra estate (which I no longer have) - current rides are a 3 year old Seat Leon FR170 and my 300zx. 



Excuse the water streak!


----------



## Rían P

My wee corsa which will be my first car. The hairy one litre 12v!







[/URL]


----------



## longshaw

My little pride & joy - shame there is a million of them!


----------



## dann.r13

*Chunk*

Bringing this post back in with a few of my GTC!
























dat ass







Close up using AF Trye Satin







Got to top it off with a AF air freshener!!

Love it!.. Got some swirls and marring on it tho which i havent had chance to correctly detail yet.. all in good time!


----------



## SarahS23

My old one...










Durty Vxr after driving it to get mapped in January


----------



## ben21




----------



## Bigoggy

Nat as classic as some but...


----------



## B17BLG




----------



## Jonny_R

Looking good benji  love your motor and plate


----------



## fethead

Here's my Astra SXi that got a little polish over the weekend.










Richard


----------



## miki09




----------



## ibiza55

*Vauxhall's*



matt1206 said:


> My first Vauxhall, MK4 Astra 1.6 SXI
> 
> Astra Photo Shoot by Matt Worthington, on Flickr
> 
> got rid of that for a Vectra C SRI 1.9 CDTI
> 
> DSC_0104 by Matt Worthington, on Flickr
> 
> and then got rid of that 2 years ago for my current Astra VXR
> 
> Wheel Refurb by Matt Worthington, on Flickr


Lovely jubbly, nice run of Vauxhall's you've had, I'm on my first Vauxhall in 31 years of driving, pleased with it so far fingers crossed.


----------



## Pboltz

Here is my VXR


----------



## TimGTi

New to me VXR, so far very pleased.:car:


----------



## hobbs182

First car










Current car


----------



## mac1459

sold the vectra and bought astra j gtc vxr


----------



## Slammedorion




----------



## BIG Matt

Some of my old Vauxhalls:


----------



## Kenan

Yes its a pile of crap, but it is a free trip to work every day.


----------



## carlgarfield

My old Astra Sri


----------



## Kai96

*Vauxhall Astra*

Sorry for the lack of picture quality (taken with my mobile)


----------

